# Tennessee Slingshot Camporee



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Okay, Slingshot lovers.

I had a great meeting with Nick, the owner of Belle Ridge Retreat/RV in Monterey, Tn. He has agreed that slingshots are good and right! So we have a place for a Camporee/Tournament on the weekend of June 26th. Monterey is about 15 minutes away from Cookeville, which has many amenities.

Here is the link to the campground. More details as we sort them out.

https://belleridgeretreat.com/

Wooooooooooo!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome! Thanks for working this out and putting this together bro! Time to set the calendar. Hope to see you guys there!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

MaI am relying heavily on the more experienced slingers to set this up.

Big Dan Hood, Drew Bilbrey, Sara King, etc...The Tn/Ga connection. haha...

Nick, says make reservations soon. But we can make room in the tent area for sure.

Y'all, in June near the 4th of July in TN...bring bug spray.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Whoa!!! 5 hours from my new home???!! I prefer camping. I eat bugs. I love my slingshots. What is the downside?!?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

cool


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Friends and neighbors and all you other slingers,

We are still meeting on June 26th-28th in Monterey, TN.

So if you feel comfortable with showing up you message me her or email me for more details.

We WILL BE social distancing and whatever guidelines Belle Ridge Retreat/RV Campgrounds asks if us, please. BYOS- bring your own sanitizer is in effect, but I know a supplier of 70% rubbing alcohol...me. In spray bottles.

Again there is a spring fed swimming pond for the hot part of the day and atv trails. A small cave and magnificent view are just good people im this small town. Cookeville and hotels are just 15 minutes away.

Thanks for consideration.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Whoa!!! 5 hours from my new home???!! I prefer camping. I eat bugs. I love my slingshots. What is the downside?!?
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Hey Mtn. Mo,

I would fall over and dig a hole right there on the spot if you made it over the mtns to the Plateau.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Just to darn close not too honestly. Could even start walking right now and still make it on time!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Man! I wish I could go. Unfortunately, because of this covid crap I'm not able to travel. I hope to meet and sling with you guys and gals in the near future! Happy sling'n my friends! Look'n forward to the awesome pictures!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

TN. is not that far from me either,i get my daughter to watch my doggos,i will make it,even if i have to take the *big grey dog*[bus]


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Man I'd give anything to make it there, bit of a hike from Ontario though lol. One day mannnnn!!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Bumpin' this Post!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Slingshot friends,

The weekend of June 26th-28th.

We are getting closer and the address is

15341 Crossville Hwy, Monterey, TN 38574

Many folks are coming.

Message me for info. But really just show up and bring your gear.

PS- Bring your fishing pole some us may slip off for a cast or two.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

it would be so cool. thinking about it very seriously. may just be a day, wife's not into camping.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

1,765 miles for me. To far. I would have liked to meet a few of you guys.


----------



## Chadlee (Mar 30, 2020)

I’m going to try like crazy to make it. I getting stints put in my heart on the 12th so depending on my restrictions and how I’m feeling by then. Really hoping to make it though.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

A bit far from jersey, but that sounds like its right in my wheelhouse. Please take lots of pics and videos for the rest of us.


----------



## Chadlee (Mar 30, 2020)

I’ll be heading down from Wisconsin! Where’s everyone else that’s going coming from?


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Chadlee said:


> I'm going to try like crazy to make it. I getting stints put in my heart on the 12th so depending on my restrictions and how I'm feeling by then. Really hoping to make it though.


Good luck with the procedure Chadlee, I too wish I could make it, but just not in the cards right now......hope for good weather and good sling fun. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chadlee (Mar 30, 2020)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Chadlee said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to try like crazy to make it. I getting stints put in my heart on the 12th so depending on my restrictions and how I'm feeling by then. Really hoping to make it though.
> ...


Thank you, I appreciate it.....I'm pretty sure I'm gonna make it as long as everything goes according to plan...will be nice to meet everyone that makes it..


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

MakoPat said:


> Slingshot friends,
> 
> The weekend of June 26th-28th.
> 
> ...


I just thought I'd mention I actually looked into getting down there pricewise and I just can't pull it but I was gonna if Id been able to!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks everyone for your interest.

This June in Tennessee so I thought I would mention it will be hot and bring bug repellent.

Be safe travelling if can make it.

And we will miss all who can't attend. Hopefullyntyere will be loads of pics and videos for vicarious attending. I know I love that myself.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

coming down for the 2nd and 3rd days.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I'll be there in spirit. Glad that it's going off.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

as i will be staying offsite, will there be a problem entering coming and going for the event?


----------



## Klowe (May 20, 2020)

I made reservations today. Gonna to attend with my grandpa. He is excited to see and do some slingshot shooting! We’re coming from Bristol Tennessee. Looks like just a few hours for us. I look forward to meeting y’all! What all sling shot events will there be?


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> Thanks everyone for your interest.
> 
> This June in Tennessee so I thought I would mention it will be hot and bring bug repellent.
> 
> ...


Would def love it if someone could get a vid of folks hitting the Gong

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chadlee (Mar 30, 2020)

@Sling-N-Shot I’m gonna bring my camera with, so I will get as much as I can.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

hoggy said:


> as i will be staying offsite, will there be a problem entering coming and going for the event?


No. You just put a card on your dashboard driver's side. 
ui


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> MakoPat said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone for your interest.
> ...


I purchased a new inexpensive action camera. I may set up a lapsed time video and a slow motion video with a bunch of people blasting it at once.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I hope everyone has a great time and I sure wish I could make it.

Have everyone take a mug shot so we know who is having all the fun!!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

devils son in law said:


> I hope everyone has a great time and I sure wish I could make it.
> 
> Have everyone take a mug shot so we know who is having all the fun!!


Agreed, and put names / avatars to faces.....be good to know who is who

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

pgandy said:


> I'll be there in spirit. Glad that it's going off.


Pgandy,

I know we don't talk much any more, but in spirit and my thoughts we're like brothers.

I'd bring my cutting stand if you were here is person and we'd do some recycling SBG style. haha..


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> devils son in law said:
> 
> 
> > I hope everyone has a great time and I sure wish I could make it.
> ...


I am getting the sticker name tags.

It is strange knowing people as well as we do and not knowing their actual name and face. But here we are doing exactly that.

DSL, I sure wished you could make it. Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I just done a rough... very rough estimate... At least 23 confirmed shooters plus some of their family and friends will be present.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

it looks like i wont be making it,but i will be there in Spirit. and looking forward to all the pics and vids. Ya'll have Fun!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice work getting this shoot together MakoPat. Say hello to everyone for me. I sure wish I could come. Being disabled, unless these shoots are in my backyard, it's too much for me. Have fun, be safe! Slingshots Rule!!!!!!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

I disremember, so, are we going to have a target shooting competition?


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

sorry to say i will not be able to attend. hope that one and all have a great time.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

hoggy said:


> sorry to say i will not be able to attend. hope that one and all have a great time.


may still be able to attend, the crisis was averted.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Hey?! Any shooters driving through Charlotte on their way to the Camporee in Tennessee?? My transporter has been loaned to a family in need thanks to my over-giving wife. The Ultralight doesn't have that kind of range. Renting a car is plausible. Missing this event will be like sand in my crack.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Hey?! Any shooters driving through Charlotte on their way to the Camporee in Tennessee?? My transporter has been loaned to a family in need thanks to my over-giving wife. The Ultralight doesn't have that kind of range. Renting a car is plausible. Missing this event will be like sand in my crack.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


ultralight, you mean like an airplane? COOL!!!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

learned that i could shoot outside my comfort zone of 10m at what was the closest targets at 20m. shot an orange squirrel a few times. a couple of bells. an aluminum heart, no boom. but, the most fun target was the 300' saw blade. first hit the Blade and the others with the Duke. got some of the 20m targets with the magic mo chalice too, but not on the saw blade. thanks for the awesome builds once again mo.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome hoggy! Good shoot'n! I hope you are having a blast out there brotha! Please send my regards to the troops! Happy sling'n!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

a plus to my shooting at the tennessee slingshot camporee, wifey got to see that my shooting at plastic garbage can with a hole i cut in it has a purpose. and that i'm not alone in my obsession with shooting and acquiring slingshots.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you MakoPat for putting on this event sounds like a great turnout.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Did anyone take photos/videos? Who attended?


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Did anyone take photos/videos? Who attended?


Yeah I was hoping for some footage !

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

the saw blade me in the maroon t shirt

the arrow shows the saw blade


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks like a lot of fun


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

hoggy said:


> tn camporee.png
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic. 3,600 inches of accuracy! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

more tennessee slingshot camporee photos:







day pass.


----------



## Kottonmouth (Dec 10, 2019)

Man I would have loved to make it. It has became a mission for me to make it to a shoot! Don't get me wrong I love shooting with my wife and my son, but itd be nice to meet and shoot with some new people. (If it's not obvious I have no friends other than all you guys on here)


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Well if the only friends you have are your wife and Son you are way ahead of a lot of people out there. They don't come any better than your family. Of course you know what Im going to say next, you already have friends in the Forum and you will gain new friends the longer you are in the Forum.


----------

